# C. wendtii Question



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am not sure if the crypt I am keeping is C. wendtii, or a close relative. But it is an almost bronze red. (I know that's not a lot of info, but it's all I know about the plant). Anyway, I am having trouble getting mine to grow. When I first purchased the plant it consisted of four plugs, each with leaves that were between 3-5 inches. After several months, I noticed the larger plugs only grew one to two leaves, the smallers none at all. Then I trimmed the plant in hopes of triggering growth, but alas, it only made things worse. The plants turned green and stopped spreading at all. Currently the wattage of the tank is 192 watts, so 1.54 w/g. The pH is at seven. Ammonia is 0, nitrites at 0, nitrates about 0. Kh is about 120 ppm and Gh (I can't remember) is considered to be in the "good" range of the Hagen measuring scale (I use the Hagen Master Water Test Kit). The Temperature is a warm 86 degrees. The substrate is roughly 65% ecocomplete and 35% black sand. I don't usually do a lot of fertilizing right now, just trying something different, but when the plants greened up, I began adding flourish with iron weekly. It is also a wet/dry set up. Does anyone have any suggestions. All of the swords and my crypt retrospiralis are all growing fine.

Derrick


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Wendtii generally have leaves like a long, drawn out triangle, broadest at or near the base and which taper most of the way towards the tip, which is pointed, rather than blunt or rounded. Edges of leaves are usually wavy, and the leaf, itself. can be bullate (bumpy). 

From what you say, I can't figure out why your wendtii is not doing well, especially if the other plants are doing well. Maybe somewhat higher nitrates would help. Often more soluble iron helps. Could you get a picture of the plants?


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

I will try to get pictures ASAP. These are triangular in shape (no round ends). Thanks.

Derrick


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

You might want to up your nitrates, or are you using root tabs/fertilisers? I find wendtiis the easiest of all, should not have any problems. They love N very much.


----------

